# P99 AS in "SA" mode



## Wisencracker (Mar 2, 2007)

I joined this forum about 5 years ago with hopes of buying a P99 AS. Well life caught up with me and as a result, I'm still without a P99. However, I'm graduating from college in less than a year and will finally be able to purchase the gun that I've wanted for years. 

With that out of the way, I have a quick question about the P99 AS trigger. Say the trigger is in the "sa" mode and is in the back position. When the gun fires, will the trigger automatically return to back position or do you have to manually pull the trigger back after each shot to set the trigger to the back position?

Thanks!


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I own a Smith & Wesson SW99 which is identical in operation to the Walther. It's still one of my favorite handguns. The trigger and it's operating "modes" are unique, but make for a sweet shooting gun. I would recommend that you spend considerable range time with it to familiarize yourself with it's operation, especially the mag release. I used to shoot mine at IDPA matches. Once you chamber a round, the trigger is set in "SA" mode. If you are holstering the gun, I would recommend manually placing the gun in "DA" mode with the de-cocker. If you are going from chambering to firing, then leave it in "SA" mode and fire away. BTW, you might want to check out the PPQ. If you like the P99, you will love the PPQ. It has all the same cool features, but feels even better in the hand.


----------



## imaoldfart (Mar 26, 2012)

Congrats......All I'll say is go the the range and see if you can rent a P99 AS and a PPQ. Shoot em' and see what you think.....then you can move on from there. Good luck, and have fun shooting.:buttkick:


----------



## Wisencracker (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Unfortunately, none of the ranges around me have a P99 for rent. So I'm going to have to buy based on what I've read and what I felt when I held one. Can you guys explain how the gun works once a round has been fired? Does the trigger stay in the back position, or do you have to manually pull it back to set it each shot?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I had a P99...........this is all I know, which isn't much...when you racked one in the chamber, the trigger pull was set at a certain weight...if you then moved the slide back about a quarter inch and released, it reset the trigger to "combat" mode, which was a lighter pull... I think about a pound and a half less......the trigger would stay at that weight until a new mag was put in...at that point, the trigger would go back to it's original pull weight...and you would have to "reset" the lighter pull again, but there was no manual pulling back of the trigger....I have never handled an AS model, so I can't say if they are the same...the trigger was nice, i'll give it that, but I got rid of it...just didn't like the grip, no matter which insert I used...and I like steel, and hammers, and safeties..I just couldn't get used to it myself, but it was a nice firearm.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/walther-ppq-p99-gun-reviews/


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Wisencracker said:


> Thanks for the replies. Unfortunately, none of the ranges around me have a P99 for rent. So I'm going to have to buy based on what I've read and what I felt when I held one. Can you guys explain how the gun works once a round has been fired? Does the trigger stay in the back position, or do you have to manually pull it back to set it each shot?


The anti-stress trigger makes the P99 one of the world's safest firearms by preventing unintentional "reflex" firing in stressful situations. The decisive innovation: When the slide is racked completely to the rear upon loading, the trigger remains in the forward position for the first shot; not only in the double action trigger mode, but also in the single action mode. The trigger travel is .551" long in the anti-stress mode (at 4.4 lbs. trigger force), preventing inadvertent firing. On all subsequent shots, the trigger travel is reduced to .314" (at the same trigger force) and this permits firing in rapid sequence, due to the quick reset of the P99 trigger.


----------



## everest (Jun 11, 2012)

I think I just saw a video about 2 weeks ago that may answers your question.

p99 AS trigger demo - YouTube

walther p99 3D - YouTube


----------



## Grunt (May 5, 2012)

hud35500 said:


> I own a Smith & Wesson SW99 which is identical in operation to the Walther. It's still one of my favorite handguns. The trigger and it's operating "modes" are unique, but make for a sweet shooting gun. I would recommend that you spend considerable range time with it to familiarize yourself with it's operation, especially the mag release. I used to shoot mine at IDPA matches. Once you chamber a round, the trigger is set in "SA" mode. If you are holstering the gun, I would recommend manually placing the gun in "DA" mode with the de-cocker. If you are going from chambering to firing, then leave it in "SA" mode and fire away. BTW, you might want to check out the PPQ. If you like the P99, you will love the PPQ. It has all the same cool features, but feels even better in the hand.


Have to agree on the PPQ. Before I bought my PPQ, I gave considerable thought & research
to all aspects of the PPQ, P99AS, and P99QA. Finally decided on the PPQ, due mainly to the
trigger system. The PPQ has a .400 trigger travel, and .10 rset, along with a 5 to 5.5 lb trigger 
pull. Bottom line, very impressed & satisfied with the PPQ. Trigger is the best on the market
and very accurate. Guns are like most things, where personal preference comes into play.
If you can find a P99 & PPQ to try out, by all means do so. Both are great weapons. I'll be
surprised if you don't find the PPQ better. JMHO


----------

